# Crucial m4 SSD neue Firmware 070H



## Netboy (5. April 2013)

Erscheinungsdatum: 02/04/2013

Das Folgende ist eine Zusammenfassung der Änderungen zwischen 040H und 070H, die unabhängig vom Betriebssystem sind:
Behoben wurde ein Power-Up Timing-Problem, das zu Laufwerk hängern führen könnte, so das es dem Laufwerk nicht möglich ist, mit dem Host-Computer zu kommunizieren. Dieses Problem tritt typischerweise beim Hochfahren oder Aufwachen aus dem Energiesparmodus oder Ruhezustand auf. 

Weitere Details finden sich in der Firmware Anleitung.


Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates


----------



## Heckenkacker (7. April 2013)

hey, bekomme immer den fehler "there are no SSDs on your System that need to be updated"

habe die m4 128GB mit 040H drauf und noch nie so ein problem gehabt mit einem update.

sont noch jemand das gleiche?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. April 2013)

und der Firmware Marathon geht weiter


----------



## der Ronny (8. April 2013)

@Heckenkacker

Einfach im Gerätemanager den SATA/AHCI Treiber deinstallieren und neustarten. Danach installiert Windows seinen eigenen Treiber. Firmware Update ausführen - Neustarten und den richtigen SATA/AHCI Treiber wieder neu installieren. Fertig....


----------



## Do Berek (8. April 2013)

Heckenkacker schrieb:


> hey, bekomme immer den fehler "there are no SSDs on your System that need to be updated"
> 
> habe die m4 128GB mit 040H drauf und noch nie so ein problem gehabt mit einem update.
> 
> sont noch jemand das gleiche?


 
Klick auf License,folge den Anweisungen und dann auf continue.


----------



## blackout24 (8. April 2013)

Ich musste bei mir nix im BIOS oder sonstwo deaktiviern. Vom USB Stick geflashed und fertig.


----------



## Heckenkacker (9. April 2013)

@der ronny, danke, teste ich mal.

@Do Berek, geht nicht, da startet der mit ner fehlermeldung zu einer datei.


----------



## poiu (10. April 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5165996 schrieb:
			
		

> und der Firmware Marathon geht weiter



ist das nun jetzt schlecht wenn ein Hersteller nach zwie Jahren seine Produkte pflegt?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. April 2013)

schön dass noch neue Firmware rauskommt, ich hab aber keine Probleme bisher, da lohnt sich der flash nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2013)

Ich musste vor Weihnachten auf Sandforce zurück greifen, weil das Zusammenspiel zwischen Win8, Crucial und meinem Laptop zuverlässig zu Abstürzen führte. 
Die Changelogs der letzten beiden Firmware Updates sprechen dafür dass es jetzt endlich gehen könnte. Vier Monate sind aber nicht gerade die schnellste Reaktionszeit.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> ist das nun jetzt schlecht wenn ein Hersteller nach zwie Jahren seine Produkte pflegt?


 Nagut, dann schreibe ich es verständlicher, ich habe Kritisiert das Crucial bei der einführung der SSD eine Firmware zusammengebastelt hat, die noch lange Beta gewesen ist.
Also, Hardware Gut, Firmware Katastrophe.
Ich habe selbst Zwei m4, die Firmware Updates gehen mir am Senkel.


----------

